# Maidstone Reptile Breeders Expo 30th Aug'09



## HS

Maidstone Reptile Breeders Expo
Sunday 30th August 2009

Market Hall
Lockmeadow Centre
Barker Road
Maidstone
Kent
ME16 8LW

Tables are now available

(those who have previously had tables will automatically receive a booking form).

For booking forms, rules and all meeting enquiries E:mail [email protected]

Open to the public from 10:00 until 15:00
Admission:
Adults (over 16yrs) £2.50
Children (12yrs-16yrs) Free
(Children must be accompanied by an adult over 18yrs)
No sales to persons under 16yrs

For more information, visit our website at MRAC Website


----------



## kizzy21_uk

was wondering will u have a list of tables and wat they will be selling here.
im after a late 08-09 brb

many thanx


----------



## TCReptile

I really enjoyed having a stall last year. Unfortunately won't be able to this year as we are no longer private breeders. Will defo make an effort to come down and have a browse though!


----------



## kizzy21_uk

bump whos going....


----------



## bendigo

i will for sure!!


----------



## wheaty5

Yep im going, my birthday is the 28th so i should have more spending money than usual :2thumb:


----------



## Kerriebaby

fingers x'd il be there


----------



## tracey

I will be if i can get some tokay there


----------



## sean k

*show*

i will be there just saving some money up.. lol


----------



## Cranwelli

I'll be there. Looking for some unusual invertebrates.


----------



## salamandra

I do live in Maidtone so I would be an idiot if I didnt go. :lol2: 

See you at the show sean :2thumb:


----------



## Antw23uk

I'm gona go. I really enjoyed the one earlier in the year even though i wasnt allowed to buy anything:blush:

I'm still not allowed to buy anything but im going anyway and im gona be there when doors open this time ... why? i dont know, i just have the urge :2thumb:


----------



## Nic123100

I'll be there with my OH, Rizz & her OH and of course my driver/mum :lol2: she picked up a leopard gecko at B.R.A.S and is now addicted like the rest of us :2thumb:. Hoping to pick up a mack snow or blizzard leopard gecko, but shall see whats around.


----------



## HS

Good to see people are already looking forward to the Expo.

If you are waiting for a booking form, expect it by the end of week as I have just posted out over 60, and it is still early days yet. But I wouldn't hang about with returning them.:2thumb:

If you haven't had a table with us before or haven't requested a form, best get your skates on and e:mail me at [email protected].


Be there, or be forgotten.:whistling2:


----------



## kizzy21_uk

will there be a list to give us an idea of wat animals are expected there i really enjoyed the one in april.x


----------



## Dextersdad

kizzy21_uk said:


> will there be a list to give us an idea of wat animals are expected there i really enjoyed the one in april.x


No, it'll be a case of breeders turning up with what they have. Some may say on here what they are likely to take but there won't be a list.

Hopefully better than the last one now we're later on in the year.


----------



## HS

kizzy21_uk said:


> will there be a list to give us an idea of wat animals are expected there i really enjoyed the one in april.x


You can guarantee that all the usual species will be there. I usually post a list of species that I know are definately there, but tbh, there are always extras that turn up.
If you are seeking something a little out of the ordinary, then you can always ask and I will find out for you. E:mail or PM is fine.


----------



## kerryrep22

hhhhmmmmmn might go if ive paid off all the money i spent at BRAS!! not that i have any space left in our room so maybe not.


----------



## NBLADE

sent my form of so i'll be there with a table : victory:


----------



## DazedLewis

I'm going unless my mate convinces me to go reading with him lol


----------



## Testudo Man

Sent off my booking form for a table too...

Looking forward to my 3rd show :thumb:...T.T.8)


----------



## CreepyCrumpet

Does anyone know if any Gargoyles will be at the Maidstone show? I

m after a male.. and maybe a female Helmeted... and what ever else may take my eye!


----------



## snailkeeper

*me 2.*

im hopeing to,if i can get a lift ! had one kind offer so far many thanks to that kind lady.any other offers please? to a non driving non axe murderer !:lol2: chatty,but wont get on your wick :lol2: so im hopeing .


----------



## Scaley

Is anyone going to be selling pygmy chameleons? And is it the same venue as last time?

:2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk

bumpy

neone taking new or second hand pulse stats.......


----------



## kizzy21_uk

bump:2thumb:


----------



## excession

We shuold be sending back our booking form this week end so will have a table for our MagNaturals.

How busy is the Maidstone show normally? The only one we have been too is the WMRS Expo the other weekend. Is it as busy?


----------



## Wobbit

Dammit! im at reading festival!


----------



## jabbawockymark

i will be there woohoooo:2thumb:


----------



## rbailey182

jabbawockymark said:


> i will be there woohoooo:2thumb:


 
along with us lmao :lol2:


----------



## madshawty

im goin 2 :2thumb:

15 mins from home!


----------



## White_raven666

I should be going: victory:


----------



## sean k

*maidstone reptile show*

i cant waint for the show, wont have much money to spend though as im saving up for hamm. lol lol


----------



## lizzard boy13

I'm going!
I can't wait coz it's my first reptile expo!!
I'm hoping to get 3 or 4 corn snakes...
Can't wait!


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs

im hoping to go =] its my birthday on the 24th so should have some money =] hehe


----------



## dragon40

*maidstone show*

Great show i had 1 table last time.Bringing some more stuff this time so have booked 2 tables.

Well worth going

Enjoy:mf_dribble::2thumb:


----------



## el_phantasmo

Big shout to anyone in the midlands going or passing through the midlands with a spare place in their car? Could do with a lift as the couple I was possibly going along with have pulled out!

If you could PM me it'd be epic of you - cash obviously for fuel etc!


----------



## NaomiR

I've booked the day off work and am really looking forward to it as I've been to loads of animal shows before but never a Reptile Show, I'm bringing a mate from work and anyone else we can drag along - shame most of us work weekends though otherwise I'm sure the whole team would be there.

See you all there anyway


----------



## robster84

im sure i can drag myself and the missus along for the day. will be hard not to come home with an empty wallet


----------



## purpleskyes

Will there be anyone selling exo terra's there its really the only thing we need.: victory:


----------



## HS

We have a few drygoods sellers, they usually have exo-terra equipment, often at a good price too.


----------



## mikemike118

*not too sure....*

Hi everyone, im not too sure if i can go, but the main reason why im not sure is because i will have none of my friends to go (they hate exotic pets) and this is kinda sad because i have never been to expo yet  and also why are expo's mostly on Sundays?


----------



## sean k

*sundays*

they are usually allways on a sunday as thats the day when most people are not working and have some spair time on their hands, as if they were between mon-fri no one hardly would turn up as they would be working. lol lol


----------



## chris_wade

i wish i was going but its a little too far. and doncaster week after.


----------



## excession

We are attending but only to have a look around!

We have opted for a table at Doncaster instead as we only wanted a table at one of the two.

Looking forwards to it though, gonna bring my son along, he is so excited. He's already told me he 'wants to stay there forever'!.

P.S. if anyone wants to place a dry goods order for collection at Maidstone I could always bring some along and meet afterwards perhaps


----------



## tikkabilla

Hey, I was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to what lizards will be at the Maidstone show?
I know the question keeps getting asked but I've not really heard much from anyone.


----------



## HS

tikkabilla said:


> Hey, I was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to what lizards will be at the Maidstone show?
> I know the question keeps getting asked but I've not really heard much from anyone.


Tbh, it is hard to list all the species that will be present and if I miss something, people make take it as that species not being available, which would be wrong.


----------



## cornmorphs

hi mate, i emailed the address you sent me and have no reply.
just wanting to know if there may be a table spare?.. if not, then no worries, be nice to know either way though please if you get a minute to look into it.
cheers
Nige


----------



## sean k

*show*

a few things i have for sale which i would be able to take to the show:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-classifieds/366190-amphibians-sale-maidstone-show.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/366199-maidstone-reptile-show.html

thanks

cant wait for the show........


----------



## Testudo Man

I will have 1 and 2 year old UK C/B Mediterranean tortoises available on the day...cheers.

Full details and a pic can be seen here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shelled-classifieds/360210-spur-thighed-mediterranean-tortoises.html


----------



## cornmorphs

i'm going now, have booked a table.. lots of corns lol


----------



## Cranwelli

I can't wait. Reaaaally tempted to buy a sandfish or Tokay.


----------



## HS

Now fully booked.
Sorry to those who unable to book a table. We have had a greater response than ever this year and to try and fit in more tables would compromise the space available to the breeders and the visitors.

See you Sunday.


----------



## Nic123100

Will anyone be taking baby beardies?

Hope so everything is set up and waiting to be filled


----------



## Moshpitviper

Nic123100 said:


> Will anyone be taking baby beardies?
> 
> Hope so everything is set up and waiting to be filled


This is your first show i take it?


----------



## Nic123100

Moshpitviper said:


> This is your first show i take it?


My second went to the B.R.A.S show in brentwood last month and there were loads but I like to be organised and just though bugger what if there are no beardies, stupid question I take it :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper

Nic123100 said:


> My second went to the B.R.A.S show in brentwood last month and there were loads but I like to be organised and just though bugger what if there are no beardies, stupid question I take it :lol2:


you wil be spoilt for choice at all uk shows when it comes to baby beardies :lol2:


----------



## Nic123100

Moshpitviper said:


> you wil be spoilt for choice at all uk shows when it comes to baby beardies :lol2:


Haha I got myself all worried, over nothing which I kinda guessed but still haha. Spent weeks buying everything and getting it all nice and then panicked lol, one of my blonde moments :blush:


----------



## gary1621

Hey

Is anybody bringing along Horned frogs/Pacmans?
I'm really interested in getting a couple and different morphs 

Many thanks


----------



## x Sarah x

Got a table, will have spiders, scorpions and baby boas, which sadly are going to have to be sold as newborn as they haven't shed in time for the show :bash: and therefore haven't been fed, grrr


----------



## matt1993

x Sarah x said:


> Got a table, will have spiders, scorpions and baby boas, which sadly are going to have to be sold as newborn as they haven't shed in time for the show :bash: and therefore haven't been fed, grrr



how much are you selling the boas for


----------



## Lotus Nut

I will have table with runners vents handles locks ceramic lampholders etc.


----------



## madshawty

Lotus Nut said:


> I will have table with runners vents handles locks ceramic lampholders etc.


 
good good thats just wat im gonna b looking for! :2thumb:


----------



## x Sarah x

matt1993 said:


> how much are you selling the boas for


Need to ask my OH as he sorts all that out, we'll be on the table with the BugNation banner across the front anyway, so you can always come have a nose


----------



## sarah2rob

I'll be next to x Sarah x hopefully with a load of leopard gecko babies.
xxx


----------



## mickygallow

Would anyone be selling any blood red bearded dragons or fire & ice, at the show? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

mickygallow said:


> Would anyone be selling any blood red bearded dragons or fire & ice, at the show? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


I was hoping for the ame lol, i'm told there will be lots of beardies and allsorts of colours so cant wait!


----------



## NBLADE

Cranwelli said:


> I can't wait. Reaaaally tempted to buy a sandfish or Tokay.


 
i should have some adult tokays 



gary1621 said:


> Hey
> 
> Is anybody bringing along Horned frogs/Pacmans?
> I'm really interested in getting a couple and different morphs
> 
> Many thanks


and i might have some pacmans, not sure if i'll take them yet


----------



## mickygallow

En-pointe said:


> I was hoping for the ame lol, i'm told there will be lots of beardies and allsorts of colours so cant wait!


Fantastic! i'm gonna make sure im there nice and early :2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Mt ex collects my kids at 10 so i will be there around 11am, if you find anything special give them the heads up im on my way haha :whistling2:


----------



## mickygallow

En-pointe said:


> Mt ex collects my kids at 10 so i will be there around 11am, if you find anything special give them the heads up im on my way haha :whistling2:


Defo, i'll make sure to let them know, But hopfully there is quite a good amount of breeders there : victory:


----------



## NaomiR

I'm going to head straight for Metamorphosis' stand as I'm after all their mantids lol


----------



## yellow_python

HS said:


> Now fully booked.
> Sorry to those who unable to book a table. We have had a greater response than ever this year and to try and fit in more tables would compromise the space available to the breeders and the visitors.
> 
> See you Sunday.


Not being funny but I have been trying to book a table for a good few days before Nigel posted on here regarding a table.

I have left both answer phone messages and emailed but I had no reply. On seeing Nigel asking on the 24th I PM yourself asking about tables only to be told fully booked?? 

How has someone who enquired later than others got a table? If you listen to the messages on the phone number provided I left one about Midday last friday being the 21st.

I may not have any where near as many as Nigel to sell but I think its rather unfair to penalize (sp) because of perhaps being a relative 'no body' so to speak


----------



## Cranwelli

Right I'm looking for anyone selling:

Cane toads (_bufo marinus_)
Any tomato frog species (_Dyscophus antongili, guineti_ or _insularis_)
Cheap cocohusk and fake plants

Let me know if anyone will have these at their stall.


----------



## sean k

*asian flying frog*

i have an asian flying frog for sale at £10 if you are intrested???????

thanks


----------



## Cranwelli

sean k said:


> i have an asian flying frog for sale at £10 if you are intrested???????
> 
> thanks


I would love to but I don't have an arboreal enclosure for animals like that avaliable. Other terrestrial amphibians I'll be interested though.


----------



## BluesBoo

Hi

I am looking for someone who can provide details of the pub to which rfuk members will be retiring after the exhausting show!!!

Can anyone help me out here, please?


----------



## HS

yellow_python said:


> Not being funny but I have been trying to book a table for a good few days before Nigel posted on here regarding a table.
> 
> I have left both answer phone messages and emailed but I had no reply. On seeing Nigel asking on the 24th I PM yourself asking about tables only to be told fully booked??
> 
> How has someone who enquired later than others got a table? If you listen to the messages on the phone number provided I left one about Midday last friday being the 21st.
> 
> I may not have any where near as many as Nigel to sell but I think its rather unfair to penalize (sp) because of perhaps being a relative 'no body' so to speak


We do not pick and choose who has a table at our meeting by the amount of animals they have to sell. The only criteria we use is related to the rules and regulations that we must abide by as laid out by DEFRA and the Local Authorities.
I did receive your calls, and that is an error, but I received your PM after I had spoken with Nigel. If I am to be honest, we were already fully booked when I offered Nigel the table, but I was unaware and it is only due to a cancellation that I was able to follow up on that offer.
I am sorry you didn't manage to get a table, but you are not the only person we have had to let down, and it is nothing personal.
HS.


----------



## Aconite

A bit of a long shot, but will anyone be taking red-tailed racers or beauty snakes to the show???

Not in a position to buy (well, we all say that dont we- till we see the snake  but I have never seen an adult female before and am looking for something interesting to add to my collection.


----------



## Marc Norrie

I'll be going and will have the following 2009 Boa Morphs for sale ......

Dwarf Pastel Fusion Boas
DM Pastel Boas
DM Pastel Jungle Boas
DM Pastel Hypo Boas
DM Pastel Hypo Jungle Boas
Het Albino Boas 
Double Het Sunglow Boas

Photos of most of these are on my web site.

Marc
www.selectivebred.com


----------



## Scaley

BluesBoo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for someone who can provide details of the pub to which rfuk members will be retiring after the exhausting show!!!
> 
> Can anyone help me out here, please?


 
We used the White Rabbit last time and thats a great pub for everyone to meet really as they have a massive beer garden, good food and plenty of free parking. : victory:

The White Rabbit in Maidstone - Pub Home & About Us


----------



## Fangio

Scaley said:


> We used the White Rabbit last time and thats a great pub for everyone to meet really as they have a massive beer garden, good food and plenty of free parking. : victory:
> 
> The White Rabbit in Maidstone - Pub Home & About Us


Win:no1:


----------



## Scaley

Fangio said:


> Win:no1:


YAY! Are you coming Matt?


----------



## snailkeeper

*hi...*

is there anybody who can give me a lift !!:notworthy:as i had one kind offer but not heard from her yet ! cant drive ! cant get public transport from where i live :gasp: anybody ??? many thanks,debbi.


----------



## Fangio

Scaley said:


> YAY! Are you coming Matt?


For sure


----------



## snailkeeper

*hi.*

bump:lol2:


----------



## PRS

I should be coming also :no1:


----------



## Scaley

Fangio said:


> For sure


Awesome, i'll be sure to say hello then! : victory:



PRS said:


> I should be coming also :no1:


Finally get to meet up then! Do you know if any of the AP lot are going?


----------



## Asp

I'm heading down tomorrow. Anyone interested in the cb09 spanish ribbed newts I've got who wants to meet there let me know. (see amphibian classifieds for pics etc.)


----------



## jamesleanne

snailkeeper said:


> is there anybody who can give me a lift !!:notworthy:as i had one kind offer but not heard from her yet ! cant drive ! cant get public transport from where i live :gasp: anybody ??? many thanks,debbi.


If u can get to Gravesend, get the train to strood then u can change on the maidstone line, get off and maidstone east and its about a 5-10 min walk from the station hth


----------



## mikemike118

*unfortunatly cant go but.....*

Hi, i cant go unfortunately because i got to go to a wedding tomorrow  but anyone know if there are any more take place soon in the Bromley/Maidstone/ or any surrounding areas? as im low on cash and want to save for something amazing (don't what it is yet)


----------



## NaomiR

snailkeeper said:


> is there anybody who can give me a lift !!:notworthy:as i had one kind offer but not heard from her yet !


do you mean me?? lol sadly you're no where near me it would take me over an hour to get to you which would be a bit silly when I'm about 15 mins from Maidstone :2thumb:

hope you do get a lift though?


----------



## maddy

Cant wait till tomorow taking my new little daughter to see her first reptiles. hope there is going to be some good breeders there..


see you all tomororow.


----------



## xxmykyxx

I'll be filming so people say hi :lol2:


----------



## penfold

xxmykyxx said:


> I'll be filming so people say hi :lol2:


 filming wat and who for


----------



## xxmykyxx

penfold said:


> filming wat and who for



Just in general :roll:


----------



## penfold

im not 100 % but i dont think filming will be allowed


----------



## cornmorphs

mikemike118 said:


> Hi, i cant go unfortunately because i got to go to a wedding tomorrow  but anyone know if there are any more take place soon in the Bromley/Maidstone/ or any surrounding areas? as im low on cash and want to save for something amazing (don't what it is yet)


 hey man, YOU nee to sort your priorities lol


----------



## PRS

Scaley said:


> Awesome, i'll be sure to say hello then! : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally get to meet up then! Do you know if any of the AP lot are going?


Aye mate, no idea who else is going from AP dude.


----------



## mikemike118

cornmorphs said:


> hey man, YOU nee to sort your priorities lol


hey, and you need to learn to spell :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

mikemike118 said:


> hey, and you need to learn to spell :lol2:


 nah, all that rubbish about school, all rumours lol.
went to uni for 4 years and still get a shite wage, makes no difference to most


----------



## inkyjoe

Which is the closest train station to the show, desperately need to know! didnt realise there was bloody 3 of them!


----------



## Rembrandt

Maidstone West is the closest station, but most direct services from London are to Maidstone East which is only a few minutes walk away.


----------



## xxmykyxx

Hmm, anyone selling hognoses? Prices?


----------



## mikemike118

*Just quick message*

Hi all, just like to say to everyone that is going to ave a good day. Also is there any chance some1 add pictures coz i would sure love to have a look.... 




Hope u all get wat u wanted


----------



## NaomiR

I'm just getting ready to fetch my friend and I'm taking my camera so don't worry there will be LOTS of pictures later :2thumb:


----------



## inkyjoe

Brilliant! teabags missus has come through for us, now we can do a 1hr and 45 mins drive instead of a 4 hour train ride that takes us on a huge detour to the slumhole of london! yay!
gotta love british rail :notworthy::lol2:


----------



## maddy

wow everyone up early  not long to go  yippi


----------



## sean k

*show*

was a really good show but there wasnt much livefood.


----------



## robster84

wasnt much at all really, good selection of geckos and snakes


----------



## madshawty

good expo for geckos.... hundreds of em!
Bit disappointed at the lack of beardies tho =(


----------



## tribolonotus001

LOTS of Leopard geckos and fair few boas!
Seemed like good turn out tho.. and had nice catchup with few ppl!
Ohh there was some lovely land snails too
Deano


----------



## maddy

some big daddy snails  not so many strange reptiles there this time but plenty of choice.

Also saw the best Car numberplate  (sorry mods if im not aloud to post this) tis Great. :no1:


----------



## Scotteh

madshawty said:


> good expo for geckos.... hundreds of em!
> Bit disappointed at the lack of beardies tho =(


 
i agree...was hoping to c alot more beardies!


----------



## tribolonotus001

maddy said:


> some big daddy snails  not so many strange reptiles there this time but plenty of choice.
> 
> Also saw the best Car numberplate  (sorry mods if im not aloud to post this) tis Great. :no1:
> 
> image


That's a very cool plate!!
Wierd, there was only a few beardies there.. Some of them (a very small percentage) were young to say the least and others not in great shape?!:bash:
Just my 2 pence!!
Deano


----------



## repkid

tribolonotus001 said:


> That's a very cool plate!!
> Wierd, there was only a few beardies there.. Some of them (a very small percentage) were young to say the least and others *not in great shape*?!:bash:
> Just my 2 pence!!
> Deano


Wow!!! Too true!!! LMFAO.

There was probably in excess of 500 leos probably? Lots of equipment (more than I'd of liked to see maybe?) possibly half the tables?

Nice selection of royals - got myself a het clown male from Genetic gems :2thumb:

Didn't see anything special...at all?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

Yes i too was on the lookout for beardies, were a couple of normals on 1 stall, about 3 yellow phase's on another and 1/2 odd ones elsewhere.

I spotted a florida orange x flame orange and a purple tiger on a stall amongst all the other stuff and when asking about them 1 more baby was pulled out from under the table which i snapped up.

Either there were no beardies there or they were all hidden under the tables :lol2:


----------



## inkyjoe

We picked up aload of heaters and stats, a gorgeous little 08 bredls python (now ive gotta find him a wee wifey), a new pede (with my few quid left over) and my mate picked up a nice size bright red blood python, with a black head for.....£125! Its a bit wheezy though, so hes in a nice warm viv, so he doesnt develope R.I. He sat on my chest like a cravat all the way home:lol2:


----------



## xxmykyxx

Was pretty good, lots of geckos and corns. Got me a hoggie and snow corn :no1:


----------



## DRD

id say *Most* of the reptiles i saw were;

Leopard geckos by the hundreds
Corn snakes by the hundreds
Boas by the hundreds
a fair amount of Royal pythons

and then the odd bits and pieces

must say *ALOT* of Burmese pythons aswell :whistling2:


abit disappointed as there were no boigas  but i managed to get a probing kit from chris, 
a female childrens python to make up my collection of 5 females and 2 males,
and an adult snow corn female.

since i got money burning in my pocket still i will be buying a tiger retic het albino of a mate lol


----------



## madshawty

En-pointe said:


> I spotted a florida orange x flame orange and a purple tiger on a stall amongst all the other stuff and when asking about them 1 more baby was pulled out from under the table which i snapped up.


they're the ones i was looking for :sad: was there at 10:30 and couldnt find any!


----------



## wheaty5

tribolonotus001 said:


> That's a very cool plate!!
> Wierd, there was only a few beardies there.. Some of them (a very small percentage) were young to say the least and others not in great shape?!:bash:
> Just my 2 pence!!
> Deano


 
Agreed i saw some that couldnt of been more than 4-5 weeks old if that. Also i was disapointed with the lack of cresties, i still walked away with 2 awesome little babies but its always good to have a variety.

On another note probably the most inverts (mainly spiders) ive seen at any show ive been to so far. Not a fan just noticed the good amount for you invert fans


----------



## mikemike118

*pics anyone?*

Hi all, did you all have a great day? (STILL WISH I COULD OF GONE), is there any chance that some people can upload some pics? as i would really love to see them, and hopefully i will be going to next years one (if there will be one held at maidstone again).


----------



## snailkeeper

*whoopi !!!*

yes i did go ! after all the pleading i did ! had one offer,a lovely couple from windsor picked me up.loved the show,got a beautiful beardie off the lady left hand side of in/out door.but u no when u get home n think ! poop i really wish i bought that now ! another older beardie she had ! went to pub after,nice to put faces to names,roll on nextyear.can i book u in advance please jay n louise !!! thank u both.


----------



## snailkeeper

*the lady at maidstone show.*

dos anybody know her ?? she was sitting right next to in/out door on the lefthand side.is she on here? anybody? thanks.


----------



## snailkeeper

*anybody ?*

know her ??


----------



## BluesBoo

snailkeeper said:


> yes i did go ! after all the pleading i did ! had one offer,a lovely couple from windsor picked me up.loved the show,got a beautiful beardie off the lady left hand side of in/out door.but u no when u get home n think ! poop i really wish i bought that now ! another older beardie she had ! went to pub after,nice to put faces to names,roll on nextyear.can i book u in advance please jay n louise !!! thank u both.


Thanks Debbie and you are most welcome. Rservatoins taken anywhere we go, on a first come first served basis, just remind us that you booked as we will have forgotten by then :lol2:


----------



## purpleskyes

wheaty5 said:


> Agreed i saw some that couldnt of been more than 4-5 weeks old if that. Also i was disapointed with the lack of cresties, i still walked away with 2 awesome little babies but its always good to have a variety.
> 
> On another note probably the most inverts (mainly spiders) ive seen at any show ive been to so far. Not a fan just noticed the good amount for you invert fans


There was whole table of baby cresties, i got a really nice buckskin phantom dal:2thumb:


----------



## yellow_python

HS said:


> We do not pick and choose who has a table at our meeting by the amount of animals they have to sell. The only criteria we use is related to the rules and regulations that we must abide by as laid out by DEFRA and the Local Authorities.
> I did receive your calls, and that is an error, but I received your PM after I had spoken with Nigel. If I am to be honest, we were already fully booked when I offered Nigel the table, but I was unaware and it is only due to a cancellation that I was able to follow up on that offer.
> I am sorry you didn't manage to get a table, but you are not the only person we have had to let down, and it is nothing personal.
> HS.


Thank you for the explaining. I did not pm until later as I had already phoned and emailed and expected to here back form one of the two sources.

I think anyone would understand regarding being fully booked, it's just nice to know whats going on thats all!: victory:

Thanks for putting on the show to those who did, it was nice to see some very nice animals


----------



## snailkeeper

*anyone ?*



snailkeeper said:


> dos anybody know her ?? she was sitting right next to in/out door on the lefthand side.is she on here? anybody? thanks.


 bump dos anyone know his lady please?


----------



## cornmorphs

DRD said:


> id say *Most* of the reptiles i saw were;
> 
> Leopard geckos by the hundreds
> Corn snakes by the hundreds
> Boas by the hundreds
> a fair amount of Royal pythons
> 
> and then the odd bits and pieces
> 
> must say *ALOT* of Burmese pythons aswell :whistling2:
> 
> 
> abit disappointed as there were no boigas  but i managed to get a probing kit from chris,
> a female childrens python to make up my collection of 5 females and 2 males,
> and an adult snow corn female.
> 
> since i got money burning in my pocket still i will be buying a tiger retic het albino of a mate lol


 there was the least amount of corns i have ever seen at a show.
i have more at home than i saw there.


----------

